# Sesame Seed Spot



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

hey guys,

just wondering if anyone else has ever come across this on there body. Its like there something under the skin, and it feel like a sesame seed, it apears black or grey under the skin. Its like just like a spot, with something hard inside.

ive got 3 now. ive squeezed one out before , but they are muder.

:confused1:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

they're called white or black heads, squeezing them is awesome 

*Blackheads*

Blackheads, also known as open comedones, are follicles that have a wider than normal opening. They are filled with plugs of sebum and sloughed-off cells and have undergone a chemical reaction resulting in the oxidation of melanin. This gives the material in the follicle the typical black color.

*Whiteheads*

Whiteheads, also known as closed comedones, are follicles that are filled with the same material, but have only a microscopic opening to the skin surface. Since the air cannot reach the follicle, the material is not oxidized, and remains white.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Bot fly ?


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

its not a white head or a black head. im positive of that. hmm......


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Umm, that doesn't sound normal to me.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

gonna get to the docs asap


----------

